# java moss trim propagation



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

I have some java moss that needs a trim today, and a couple of other tanks that need some java moss. Can I somehow use the (short, disconnected) trimmings to start a new clump that can be tied to a rock (the end goal)? 

I was thinking maybe I'd float them somehow and they'd grow into a clump? Thanks!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I find that when I float the moss by tying it to wood say, that it gets GSA on it fairly easily being too close to the light. You can ball it up loosely and just tie/w thread so it stays together. Until proven otherwise I'm going to believe this stuff spreads by spores also as often pieces of it pop up where I know I didn't put any.
You could just tie it directly on that rock and place the rock where it gets good light.
Or do the superglue gel route on the same rock. Just takes a bit longer for it to get started well at the bottom of the tank.
Clue: If it's getting enough light it branches, but without enough it is stringy and mostly
in single strands which often reach up towards the light.


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

Really good info, didn't know that about java moss and light. Might just try to get trimmings bunched and tie to rock as you suggest. What about moss milkshake/graffiti, would that be a quick way to turn trimmings into a new tank's mossy rocks? Not sure exactly how to do that with aquariums (submerge?), have only heard about it.


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

Most moss types propagate the same way

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

Not sure what that means... That I should try the milkshake but not submerge it? I can't find good instructions for that, so I plan to try tying the trimmings together to a rock and hoping they stay together once submerged.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I think the "milkshake" method is used only with a dry start. So, not submerged. The mossy rocks are submerged only when the moss has grown and taken hold of the rocks.

It can be a pain to tie moss clippings on to rock, which is why some people use gel superglue to glue the moss onto the rock. (Gel superglue works even if the items being glued are wet, and is safe for aquarium use.)

You can also use a piece of hairnet and wrap it around the moss and rock, holding it in place. The moss will grow through the netting and hide it.


----------



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)

It's easier than you think to start a moss rock. Get a hair net from the drug store. Take wet moss trimmings and lay it all over a wet rock. Take the hair net and stretch it around the rock and either tie it on the bottom in a knot or use a zip tie. The net will hold down the moss until it attaches itself. No need to remove the net as the moss will hide it in time.

*This moss rock was started about three weeks ago:*


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

@BigXor, this is a great tip. 

I think I read it somewhere and totally forgot about it. I've been gluing small bits on to rocks (or using fishing line) but this is a much more efficient use of my time. 

I love moss rocks, they're awesome mobile scaping pieces and trimming is neat since you can remove the rocks from the tank and trim elsewhere.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

trimming is only neat if you either A) don't have shrimp fry everywhere or B) keep the moss relatively short.

I have a java moss "tree", looks great, but I can't remove it to trim it because it usually houses a dozen shrimp babies, some of which are too deep in the moss to easily escape once I begin to remove it from the water, and baby shrimp showing up outside of my tank is not my wife's favorite thing. :grin2:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Blacktetra said:


> trimming is only neat if you either A) don't have shrimp fry everywhere or B) keep the moss relatively short.
> 
> I have a java moss "tree", looks great, but I can't remove it to trim it because it usually houses a dozen shrimp babies, some of which are too deep in the moss to easily escape once I begin to remove it from the water, and baby shrimp showing up outside of my tank is not my wife's favorite thing. :grin2:


Yup, I have that issue in one of my tanks too, the only difference is that it's weeping moss. 

I use my pointiest scissors (is that even a word? pointiest?) and cut off a few sprigs here and there, as close to the base as I can get. I guess it's more a thinning out vs an actual trimming. Pretty much have to do it every other week or else it gets too thick. Of course, I gets bits of moss floating around, just not as much of the small pieces as when using the haircut technique.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Yup, I have that issue in one of my tanks too, the only difference is that it's weeping moss.
> 
> I use my pointiest scissors (is that even a word? pointiest?) and cut off a few sprigs here and there, as close to the base as I can get. I guess it's more a thinning out vs an actual trimming. Pretty much have to do it every other week or else it gets too thick. Of course, I gets bits of moss floating around, just not as much of the small pieces as when using the haircut technique.


Floating? Perhaps I need weeping moss and not java moss then. As my java moss sinks. Which makes trimming all that much more work. Takes a few weeks to find all the bits that sink down. I grab a few each water change, and by the time they're all gone, it's time to trim again.


----------



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)

Blacktetra said:


> Floating? Perhaps I need weeping moss and not java moss then. As my java moss sinks. Which makes trimming all that much more work. Takes a few weeks to find all the bits that sink down. I grab a few each water change, and by the time they're all gone, it's time to trim again.



Turn off the filters. trim, vacuum, turn filters on. I had a tree for a long time. I got rid of it after it turned into a BBA tree.


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the great ideas and info! Will try the hair net method next week. And I learned how hard it is to gather java moss trimmings yesterday, so I came to the same conclusion- trim, vacuum, net from bucket will be what I try next week.


----------

